# sr20det into 1991 nissan nx2000



## Shift_Racing (Apr 29, 2005)

just wanted to know if anyone had any info on putting a sr20det into a nx coupe.( wiring and mount set up). also what tranny is best suited for the car (original sr20se or use the det tranny).


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

Have you tried the search button? or the FAQ's?


----------



## STRATTON (Sep 10, 2003)

Johnny-wonk said:


> Have you tried the search button? or the FAQ's?


take it easy bro. at a 155 posts i wouldnt consider your self a search nazi just yet  

shift_racing you can use either a u12, u13 or a gtir they all will bolt right in with very minor mods, the det's your going to use all came awd. u can use the nx2000/sr20de tranny. u can use the stock nx2000 wire harness with the det ecu, but i would recommend using a ems or a standlone or a tuned ecu. good luck. searching goes a long way. especially if you plan on taking on this project your self.


----------

